# Band to Pouch Tying Jig



## AJW

I have seen several pictures of various band to pouch tying jigs. Now that I want one, of course I can't find one. If you have one, or have a unique way of connecting bands to pouches or forks, show it off to us please.


----------



## e~shot

here is my one and link to it http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9402-pouch-tie-jig/


----------



## bj000

yeah irfan, i need to make one of those today probably.


----------



## Faust

mines not that fancy just a couple wood blocks and some C clamps i use on the edge of my desk. I use a scrap piece of leather between the clamp and the end of the bands when i clamp it down. Here's a quick pic.


----------



## tubeman

Faust said:


> mines not that fancy just a couple wood blocks and some C clamps i use on the edge of my desk. I use a scrap piece of leather between the clamp and the end of the bands when i clamp it down. Here's a quick pic.


I like that one. Simplicity itself


----------



## mckee

i do not use one you dont really need one ive allways done it myself


----------



## jskeen

I understand why one might need to use both hands if tying constrictor knots in string, but if you are using strips of elastic, it's very easy to do using a single attachment point. It can be as simple as a nail driven into the edge of a table, or I use a simple spring clamp on the left hand edge of the keyboard tray on my desk. Clamp the body of the pouch with the hole over the edge. insert the rubber through the hole and fold over. hold in left hand with the end of the tie strip under your left thumb. apply tension to the doubled material and wrap the strip around the bands, overlapping the end you were holding with your thumb. Keep some tension on the strip but not necessarily as tight as you can. after enough wraps to hold (depends on how thick the tie strip you are using is, move your thumb up and wrap 5 or 6 times around your thumb as tight as you can. Tuck the end under your thumb and roll the wraps off the end of your thumb to cover the free end. trim and test. Takes about 1 minute each side if you have everything handy.


----------



## marcus sr

jskeen said:


> I understand why one might need to use both hands if tying constrictor knots in string, but if you are using strips of elastic, it's very easy to do using a single attachment point. It can be as simple as a nail driven into the edge of a table, or I use a simple spring clamp on the left hand edge of the keyboard tray on my desk. Clamp the body of the pouch with the hole over the edge. insert the rubber through the hole and fold over. hold in left hand with the end of the tie strip under your left thumb. apply tension to the doubled material and wrap the strip around the bands, overlapping the end you were holding with your thumb. Keep some tension on the strip but not necessarily as tight as you can. after enough wraps to hold (depends on how thick the tie strip you are using is, move your thumb up and wrap 5 or 6 times around your thumb as tight as you can. Tuck the end under your thumb and roll the wraps off the end of your thumb to cover the free end. trim and test. Takes about 1 minute each side if you have everything handy.


thats a wicked idea,im gonna give this a whirl,thanks


----------



## THWACK!

They all look very effective and simple to replicate.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justplainduke

Here is mine; clean, inexpensive, simple.


----------



## bj000

justplainduke said:


> here is my one and link to it http://slingshotforu...-pouch-tie-jig/


these all look great.. i already have two c-clamps so i am going to just do that.


----------



## rubberpower

Faust said:


> mines not that fancy just a couple wood blocks and some C clamps i use on the edge of my desk. I use a scrap piece of leather between the clamp and the end of the bands when i clamp it down. Here's a quick pic.


This is truly simple to the extreme. I have ordered toggle clamps but in the mean time I can use this. I may even put the toggle clamps on blocks and use the clamps to hold the blocks in place. I play with pouch lengths and this is the solution to my problems. With this method I can do both side at one time. Great idea.


----------



## AJW

Hey ... Thanks for the tips and pictures. With these, there is no reason for anyone not to have an assist when tying bands. Not closing the topic down, if you just got here and can add to ideas, please do. Like the idea of being able to change for different band lengths. I'm sure other members who have my problem will take advantage of these ideas.

Thanks ! Al


----------



## rubberpower

Here is my pouch jig I just finished. The toggle clamps came from Harbor Freight at $4.00 ea and you will not believe the freight charges, $3.00. I cannot believe a company today offers such reasonable shipping charges. It works great, simple to do, fast to adjust and can be put up fast. Thanks to this thread which gave me the idea.


----------



## THWACK!

rubberpower said:


> Here is my pouch jig I just finished. The toggle clamps came from Harbor Freight at $4.00 ea and you will not believe the freight charges, $3.00. I cannot believe a company today offers such reasonable shipping charges. It works great, simple to do, fast to adjust and can be put up fast. Thanks to this thread which gave me the idea.


I am working on fabricating a couple of PFSs today and I was just at the point where I wanted to check out the pouch clamping jigs I had seen previously on the forum (was going to use the search box to find them), when, lo and behold, there was your e-mail just waiting for me to open the post without having to search. Is this Karma, or what???

Toggle clamps. Cool. I'm using a couple of their C-clamps today to get today's project finished, but the toggle clamps might be even better, and there's a HB store about a mile away : )

Thanks my friend.


----------



## rubberpower

THWACK! said:


> Here is my pouch jig I just finished. The toggle clamps came from Harbor Freight at $4.00 ea and you will not believe the freight charges, $3.00. I cannot believe a company today offers such reasonable shipping charges. It works great, simple to do, fast to adjust and can be put up fast. Thanks to this thread which gave me the idea.


I am working on fabricating a couple of PFSs today and I was just at the point where I wanted to check out the pouch clamping jigs I had seen previously on the forum (was going to use the search box to find them), when, lo and behold, there was your e-mail just waiting for me to open the post without having to search. Is this Karma, or what???

Toggle clamps. Cool. I'm using a couple of their C-clamps today to get today's project finished, but the toggle clamps might be even better, and there's a HB store about a mile away : )

Thanks my friend.
[/quote]

That is why a thread like this should never be allowed to die. Every once in a while someone should post something in here to keep it in view of new people coming in or someone deciding they want a jig and don't have to go through the process of having to search. Somebody in here is always coming up with something newer and better.


----------



## AJW

Well a bit of time has passed and I did make a pouch to band tying jig. I saw one somewhat similar at one point and stopped thinking about it and just did it. Thanks for the input.

Not letting the thread die so that new ideas can be added sounds good to me. Let's try it.

Al


----------



## rubberpower

AJW said:


> Well a bit of time has passed and I did make a pouch to band tying jig. I saw one somewhat similar at one point and stopped thinking about it and just did it. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Not letting the thread die so that new ideas can be added sounds good to me. Let's try it.
> 
> Al
> View attachment 11426


That is one great looking jig. It gave me an an idea for another one. It would be nice if one side could move left to right to adjust for the different pouches that I use.


----------



## AJW

Rubberpower: I do have an adjustment feature built in. It is simple, but will work. The base has two pre-drilled holes, the upper mount has 3 pre-drilled holes equally spaced apart. To lengthen the distance between them, remove the two screws from the base, then move the upper mounting using the two holes that will effectively place the clamps further apart. One or both can be moved to increase the distance, and if it were necessary, the mount could be moved so that only one screw held it which would make the distance very wide.

I also glued a cross hatched, rubber mat on the bottom so the jig will not slide. The last thing I did was to drill a hole in the side of the base, centered between the clamps. This hole accepts and is a receiver for a table clamp, exactly like the ones that hold a desk mounted magnifying glass or light over a work area. This stops the movement of the jig when I am violently tying a pouch on.

I'll get a picture or two and post them.


----------



## rubberpower

Thank you for sharing that information. That is a well thought out jig.


----------



## ZDP-189

Why don't you just use the belt hook technique. Look it up, I've posted it somewhere.


----------



## AJW

These are the pictures of the table clamp and of the non-slip rubber mat on the base. If I were to change the distance between the clamps, I would have to cut a little circle around the screws on the bottom. They don't change position, so it is just so you can release the clamp mounts.

ZDP189

Don't know what a belt hook technique is and a site search didn't bring anything up. I would like to see it though.


----------



## gamekeeper john

you can see mine in this video, i'v been using it now for about 3 years and never had a problem with it, i think the vices are great for making the hunting bands because they hold it realy tight


----------



## keef

Thanks for that John...Really good set up you have there, and a great easy to understand vid

Cheers

keith


----------



## SlingGal

Great vid, John! I like the string method, never saw or heard of it before! Now I'll be using that to tie bands to my pouches and frames! Sure beats sore fingers from wrapping around my finger to tie a knot.


----------



## rubberpower

Thanks John for a great video. I learned from it and that is what it is about. It so good to be able to come to this forum and learn all the different methods people use in making and shooting slingshots.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Thanks for that John...Really good set up you have there, and a great easy to understand vid

thanks - thats what its there for - to help everone make there own bands









Great vid, John! I like the string method, never saw or heard of it before! Now I'll be using that to tie bands to my pouches and frames! Sure beats sore fingers from wrapping around my finger to tie a knot.







thanks, i'm glad i can help -- gamekeeper john









Thanks John for a great video. I learned from it and that is what it is about. It so good to be able to come to this forum and learn all the different methods people use in making and shooting slingshots.

cheers mate -- i'm glad i can help -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Northerner

Dgui has a good method that's quite simple. I have been using the same method and 4 or 5 wraps of #32 is enough for 3/4" Theraband Gold singles. Never any slippage.

http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter#p/u/312/JJQTz3GdObU

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## justplainduke

Here's my new low cost (but highly effective) band tying fixture. It also doubles for tying bands on the frame. The width is 8.5 which is the length that I use for my pouch to frame length, so that it makes measurement for installing bands to frame a snap!
The fuzzy stuff on top and on the under side is suede glued to the ironwood to keep the clamp, pouch and bands from slipping, it also keeps them from getting pinched or nicked. 
The rest is pure aesthetics. It has felt pads on the bottom to keep my table safe from scratches. 
The construction is of ironwood all glued and screwed


----------



## lightgeoduck

I like that set up JPD I might have change my set up to that,, especially since my wife complains about her fingers hurting


----------



## Jack Ratt

Up to now I've always used 6mm square rubber on my catty's, and I just use small electrical cable ties. I know it's not one for the purists amongst us, but it suit me fine, I can fit it without a jig, and as yet, never had one break.

I've just bought some 1745 tube that I'm going to fit on my next natural build, but might reconsider my method, given how thin the 1745 tube is. Saying that though, I might just do it like I always do just to experiment. When I first started using cable ties, I thought that because they were relatively hard compared to the rubber they might cut, but it hasn't happened to me yet.

I'll put a close up in my gallery so you can see how it looks.

It could be that 6mm square is more resistant than the tube or flat might be?


----------



## Jack Ratt

Jack Ratt said:


> Up to now I've always used 6mm square rubber on my catty's, and I just use small electrical cable ties. I know it's not one for the purists amongst us, but it suit me fine, I can fit it without a jig, and as yet, never had one break.
> 
> I've just bought some 1745 tube that I'm going to fit on my next natural build, but might reconsider my method, given how thin the 1745 tube is. Saying that though, I might just do it like I always do just to experiment. When I first started using cable ties, I thought that because they were relatively hard compared to the rubber they might cut, but it hasn't happened to me yet.
> 
> I'll put a close up in my gallery so you can see how it looks.
> 
> It could be that 6mm square is more resistant than the tube or flat might be?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Ok I gone and done it... here is my temp set up until I get my toggle clamps and workbench from HF

Its a "TV dinner" table that I use for all of my tinkering.. now its my band/pouch station.. I just quickly cut a notch in it to tie pouches


----------



## e~shot

That is nice setup LGD.


----------



## leon13

well hope the thread is still on !

her is my " band tying jig "

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1454]


----------



## ash

Those ratchet things are pretty clever, Leon! I will incorporate some kind of DIY equivalent into my next band tying jig. So far non of the designs I've seen or tried are any easier than a single pony clamp, a piece of string and good technique, though.


----------



## leon13

ash said:


> Those ratchet things are pretty clever, Leon! I will incorporate some kind of DIY equivalent into my next band tying jig. So far non of the designs I've seen or tried are any easier than a single pony clamp, a piece of string and good technique, though.


Thats right ;-) !

Had the stuff fling to me soooo I thought why not ? Give it a try and it works fine for me.

cheers


----------



## B.P.R

A simple... yet effective band jig...


----------



## Rayshot

Not fancy but it gets the job done. Is it really a jig? Nah, but it is simple. As long as you have a table.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13218-band-to-pouch-tying-pictorial/


----------



## reset

leon13 said:


> well hope the thread is still on !
> 
> her is my " band tying jig "


If i didnt already have one id sure go for this design. Awesome idea.


----------



## Metropolicity

Here's mine.


----------



## joseph_curwen

I am a lucky guy, i use my girl friend as tying jig 

In fact, i strech the band, she ties the constrictor knot


----------



## LVO

joseph_curwen said:


> I am a lucky guy, i use my girl friend as tying jig
> 
> In fact, i strech the band, she ties the constrictor knot


lol.
pics?


----------



## One Shot-Corey

some great ideas here ill have to start working on building 1 for my self i use fingers and toes when tieing my pouches up lol


----------

